# plexiglass



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

can i use that to build my own tank or should i use glass?


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

Plexiglas is the best DIY option for aquarium making unless you have experience with glass and the tools necessary.

Check this link for a clear guide.

Andrew Cribb


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

ok thanks


----------

